# Acrylics, Inserts, and Kiwi Paper Substitutes



## lizadler (Dec 26, 2008)

Hi everyone. I am currently exploring acrylics inserts for my embroidery. Has anyone tried to stitch on any other paper besides Kiwi? What about using some type of stabalizer with regular cardstock? 

Has anyone used fabric with the acrylic inserts instead of Kiwi paper? 

Also what is the most effective way to list all of the embroidery options for selling online like on ebay? 

I have a Melco AMAYA XT with Design Shop Pro Plus. So my options are limitless. However I do not even know where to begin to narrow it down for listing things on ebay. Any thoughts would be great!

Also one last thing on suppliers for acrylics, it looks like they are only on allstitch and sewphisticatedstitcher right now. If anyone else comes across more of them please add them here! 

Thanks again!

Liz


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

I belive cardstock can be used with designs digitized for paper (using a lesser density and a smaller needle). Embroidery Library used to have some designs that could be embroidered to create holiday cards.

As far as lisiting embroidery options for online selling I would check out existing sites to see what might work for you. What embroidery options are you trying to list - items (size/color options), design placement, thread colors, designs?


----------



## LUV DEM TIGERS (Jul 25, 2008)

We use Neil Enterprises for our Acyrlic Insertable Items.

http://www.neilenterprises.com/catalog.cfm?dest=dir&linkon=Section&linkid=105

I use cloth with a rigid cut away. You will always have to cut the cutaway slightly shorter than the cloth because when it wraps around, it will show.


----------



## kgf222 (Sep 14, 2010)

I also use Neil Enterprises for acrylic blanks. They now also have a substitute for kiwi paper called QuickStitch Embroidery Paper. It's hard to explain but it's shinier and looks a lot nicer than the kiwi paper. Neil Enterprises - Quick Stitch Products

If you call them up, they send free samples for you to try.


----------

